# 05/25, 06/04, and 06/05, Land of the Lost marathon on The SciFi channel



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

The entire 1974-1976 Land of the Lost series from is being shown on two marathons on the SciFi channel. EPGUIDES says that there are 43 half hour episodes. I counted 80 entries in the schedule at the Scifi channel, so presumably they are showing most of the episodes twice. 

Also, presumably, this is some kind of promotion for the upcoming movie.

Here is the list from the schedule search. This is from the East coast feed, EST listed.

05/25/2009 08:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST CHA-KA 
05/25/2009 08:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST THE SLEESTAK GOD 
05/25/2009 09:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST DOPEY 
05/25/2009 09:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST DOWNSTREAM 
05/25/2009 10:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST TAG-TEAM 
05/25/2009 10:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST THE STRANGER 
05/25/2009 11:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST ALBUM 
05/25/2009 11:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST SKYLONS 
05/25/2009 12:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE HOLE 
05/25/2009 12:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE PAKU WHO CAME TO DINNER 
05/25/2009 01:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE SEARCH 
05/25/2009 01:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE POSSESSION 
05/25/2009 02:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST FOLLOW THAT DINOSAUR 
05/25/2009 02:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST STONE SOUP 
05/25/2009 03:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST ELSEWHEN 
05/25/2009 03:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST HURRICANE 
05/25/2009 04:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST CIRLCLE 
05/25/2009 04:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST TAR PIT 
05/25/2009 05:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE ZARN 
05/25/2009 05:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST FAIR TRADE 
05/25/2009 06:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST ONE OF OUR PYLONS IS MISSING 
05/25/2009 06:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE TEST 
05/25/2009 07:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST GRAVITY STORM 
05/25/2009 07:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE LONGEST DAY 
05/25/2009 08:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE PYLON EXPRESS 
05/25/2009 08:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST A NICE DAY 
05/25/2009 09:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST BABY SITTER 
05/25/2009 09:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE MUSICIAN 
05/25/2009 10:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST SPLIT PERSONALITY 
05/25/2009 10:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST BLACKOUT 
05/25/2009 11:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST AFTER-SHOCK 
05/25/2009 11:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST SURVIVAL KIT 
05/25/2009 12:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST THE ORB 
05/25/2009 12:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST REPAIRMAN 
05/25/2009 01:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST MEDUSA 
05/25/2009 01:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST CORNERED 
05/25/2009 02:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST FLYING DUTCHMAN 
05/25/2009 02:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST HOT-AIR ARTIST 
05/25/2009 03:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST ABOMINABLE SNOWMAN 
05/25/2009 03:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST TIMESTOP 
06/04/2009 08:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST DOWNSTREAM 
06/04/2009 08:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST TAG-TEAM 
06/04/2009 09:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST THE STRANGER 
06/04/2009 09:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST ALBUM 
06/04/2009 10:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST SKYLONS 
06/04/2009 10:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST THE HOLE 
06/04/2009 11:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST THE PAKU WHO CAME TO DINNER 
06/04/2009 11:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST THE SEARCH 
06/04/2009 12:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE POSSESSION 
06/04/2009 12:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST FOLLOW THAT DINOSAUR 
06/04/2009 01:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST STONE SOUP 
06/04/2009 01:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST ELSEWHEN 
06/04/2009 02:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST HURRICANE 
06/04/2009 02:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST CIRLCLE 
06/04/2009 03:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST TAR PIT 
06/04/2009 03:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE ZARN 
06/04/2009 04:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST FAIR TRADE 
06/04/2009 04:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST ONE OF OUR PYLONS IS MISSING 
06/04/2009 05:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE TEST 
06/04/2009 05:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST GRAVITY STORM 
06/05/2009 08:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST THE LONGEST DAY 
06/05/2009 08:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST THE PYLON EXPRESS 
06/05/2009 09:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST A NICE DAY 
06/05/2009 09:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST BABY SITTER 
06/05/2009 10:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST THE MUSICIAN 
06/05/2009 10:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST SPLIT PERSONALITY 
06/05/2009 11:00 AM LAND OF THE LOST BLACKOUT 
06/05/2009 11:30 AM LAND OF THE LOST AFTER-SHOCK 
06/05/2009 12:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST SURVIVAL KIT 
06/05/2009 12:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST THE ORB 
06/05/2009 01:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST REPAIRMAN 
06/05/2009 01:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST MEDUSA 
06/05/2009 02:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST CORNERED 
06/05/2009 02:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST FLYING DUTCHMAN 
06/05/2009 03:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST HOT-AIR ARTIST 
06/05/2009 03:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST ABOMINABLE SNOWMAN 
06/05/2009 04:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST TIMESTOP 
06/05/2009 04:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST ANCIENT GUARDIAN 
06/05/2009 05:00 PM LAND OF THE LOST SCARAB 
06/05/2009 05:30 PM LAND OF THE LOST MEDICINE MAN


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I liked that show!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I was going to say "they're on DVD", but I guess they come out on 5/26. (It looks like there's one compilation DVD out already.)

The TV reruns are likely hacked for more commercials.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

They are all on DVD. We've had them for a few years now.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

mattack said:


> I was going to say "they're on DVD", but I guess they come out on 5/26. (It looks like there's one compilation DVD out already.)
> 
> The TV reruns are likely hacked for more commercials.





Trent Bates said:


> They are all on DVD. We've had them for a few years now.


The new compilation DVDs will be out in a week or two. The old DVDs, which were of individual seasons were discontinued some time ago.

I'm sure all of this is merely to hype the movie.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Church AV Guy said:


> The new compilation DVDs will be out in a week or two. The old DVDs, which were of individual seasons were discontinued some time ago.
> 
> I'm sure all of this is merely to hype the movie.


Ok, explanation for my confusion.

I was looking at netflix.. and since they have seasons broken apart, they were saying each season was 5/26/09.

Looking at amazon, I see that the complete series is 5/26/09, and the previous season sets were released in 2004.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks C AV Guy for posting the info. I loved this show when I was a kid, but haven't seen it in years. When I heard about the movie I was thinking it would be cool to see again, but my Netflix queue is too full of other stuff for me to get to it any time soon. Just set up a SP to record all of the eps so don't have to wait to get from Netflix, yippee!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I hope it's in the original 4:3 and not stretched!

edit: Hey, what happened to the post asking if in widescreen?????


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

BTW....today they are only showing episodes 1-40 of the 43. If you want to catch all the episodes you'll need to get 41-43 when they rerun the marathon on 06/05 when they will be airing episodes 4-43.

I guess their marathon block is only big enough to fit 40 shows at a time.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I tried a few times yesterday to watch, but it was just too painfully bad. I couldn't take it.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I never said that they were good, just that they were there.

It's a kids show shot on a pathetic budget. It isn't Jurassic Park. It merely is what it is, and it doesn''t pretend to be anything else.

And yes, they were pretty bad, especially the third season.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I watched some of this yesterday. I hadn't seen the show in 35 years. It made me wish it was 20 years ago and I had a bunch of drugs, cuz I'm fairly confident if I were sufficiently high I'd be laughing my ass off.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Keep in mind that it was the mid 70's. Shows were *supposed* to be bad in those days.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Especially the Krofft Saturday morning children's shows. They were not only SUPPOSED to be bad, they succeeded!

It's all just advertisment for the new movie. Clay dinos, bad/cheap sets, bad writing, worse acting, all standard for the era. There were others that were just as bad or worse. The only real value is nostalgic.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

I'm having fun watching this. Obviously nostalgia plays a big part in my enjoyment. I'm pretty sure I would have no interest in watching this now if I hadn't watched it as a 10 year old back then.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Grimm1 said:


> I'm having fun watching this. Obviously nostalgia plays a big part in my enjoyment. I'm pretty sure I would have no interest in watching this now if I hadn't watched it as a 10 year old back then.


Agreed! Without the nostalgia, I'd be pointing and laughing at the stupid lizard suits. Actually, I'm STILL pointing and laughing at the stupid lizard suits, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know if this is the wrong place for comments, but I have a few right off the bat:

1) The opening themes says "Marshall, Will and Holly..." but the dad's name is Rick Marshall. The kids are Will Marshall and Holly Marshall. The opening song seems a little "off" calloing the dad by his last name and the others by their first names.

2) It seems obvious to me that they never expected a second (or third) season. The last episode of the first season is clearly a SERIES finale, not a season finale. "Circle" neatly wraps everything up, and Enik's last line, made to the audience, is a goodby.

3) What the... happened with the third season? The first two are fairly internally consistent, but the third is just different. That earthquake shook loose more than they told us, because the entire tone and direction of the show changed.

4) Holly grew several inches from ep 1.1 to 3.13. By the end, she was very nearly as tall as Will. Was she, all of them in fact, getting their clothing from the Land of the Lost local Walmart? Three years and not a stain, tear or rip anywhere to be seen.

Yeah, I know, with all the nonsense in the show, complaining about the clothes seems very petty. Well, it came to mind.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> I don't know if this is the wrong place for comments, but I have a few right off the bat:
> 
> 1) The opening themes says "Marshall, Will and Holly..." but the dad's name is Rick Marshall. The kids are Will Marshall and Holly Marshall. The opening song seems a little "off" calloing the dad by his last name and the others by their first names.


That was something I noticed too that I hadn't as a kid. Also was wondering why they list the actor who plays Will in the credits as just "Wesley" with no last name.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Posted that too soon I guess...just came across this bit of info on imdb.

"As a gimmick, he had himself billed as simply "Wesley" in the "Land of the Lost" (1974) credits. This ploy hardly worked as it was intended to; in fact, Eure regrets the effort to this day."


----------

